
Show HN: To – free 3-char URL shortener workflow for Alfred - kulesh
https://xn--55g.to/
======
kulesh
Step 1: Set auto-replacement for `->`
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/p8kjahsbblhgd6b/Screenshot%202020-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/p8kjahsbblhgd6b/Screenshot%202020-01-06%2012.01.20.png?dl=0)

Step 2: Get Alfred [https://www.alfredapp.com/](https://www.alfredapp.com/)

Step 3: Get To shortener script at `->.to` ([https://xn--55g.to](https://xn--
55g.to))

Step 4: Install the workflow

Step 5: Run Alfred: `-> YOURURL` and press Enter.

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gjqxii1skqutlo6/Screenshot%202020-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gjqxii1skqutlo6/Screenshot%202020-01-06%2012.04.10.png?dl=0)

You've got your shortened link in your clipboard!

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/q6eb1f8aok6o8x6/Screenshot%202020-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/q6eb1f8aok6o8x6/Screenshot%202020-01-06%2012.05.34.png?dl=0)

